# Black widow with standard tan bands+ rocks+tree rats= good huntin'?



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

well I don't wanna spend my money on ball bearings when I can do fine catty hunting with rocks but- any tips on tree rat shooting-eg, where to hit, sitting or stalking, when to hit, etc... never bin huntin' before so'd like to try it out. squirrels (or pigeons) seem best option for my area. also tips on pigeon shootin' would be much appreciated.

shadowslinger123


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

All ways aim for the head! sorry cant help you with stalking Because I can't do that myself!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Squirrels are dang tough always aim for the head with as much power as you can be accurate with, anything that will take down a squirrel will be fine for pigeon. Chris


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Head shots ... and you might like my video.


----------



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

good video... but shame you killed two and couldn't retrieve 'em. reminded me I need to practice more before I go hunting.still, very interesting video.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks, glad you liked it; when it comes to animals getting away, I left it in the video on purpose, to prove that hunting game and practicing is two very different things. Even though I can get two or more animals out on a hunt, I'm always happy with one.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Shadowslinger123 said:


> well I don't wanna spend my money on ball bearings when I can do fine catty hunting with rocks
> 
> shadowslinger123


You could always buy a bag of pebbles they are pretty cheap.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

ive always found that with a powerful slingshot a 14m steel bearing will take down a squirrel whether you hit it in the body or the head.


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

to get a tree rat close put out penut buter as it has a strong atractive smell to them, as for pigions get some cheep pigion decoys and whenever posabal use fresh dead pigions to atract them. Hope this helps


----------

